# JD 212 front grill



## ejg593 (Mar 8, 2014)

I know I saw a discussion about this in the past, but I can't seem to dig it back up, so maybe somebody can help answer my questions.

I got a 1983 JD 212 about a yr ago. Works great, but it was missing a few parts, which I've been replacing little by little. The grill is not there, so I'm in the market for one. Seems the 212s had 2 different versions of the grill based on their year. When did they switch from the mesh-style to the bar style? Will the mesh grill of an older model fit on a newer model? Is there a benefit to one over the other? I hear whisperings on this site that it's a must to have that front grill badge...anything else I need to take into consideration? Thanks guys!


----------

